# 5th Element - Southbank Brisbane



## mossyrocks (11/1/10)

Guys,

Tried out this new eatery with an impressive beer list on Friday. Must say I was very impressed.

This place is only 50 odd metres from the Southbank rail and bus station heading towards the river.

http://www.5thelement.com.au/pdfs/5th_Drinks_Menu.pdf

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## Snow (11/1/10)

wow - that is one awesome drinks menu!


----------



## mossyrocks (11/1/10)

Snow said:


> wow - that is one awesome drinks menu!



I forgot to mention they also have more beers to choose from in the bottle shop. For a small corkage fee they will also serve these to you as well.

Cheers


----------



## bconnery (11/1/10)

They have an attached bottle store too. I've grabbed a couple of things from there. 
Check the dates though. A meantime my wife picked up turned out to be 5 odd months past date...


----------



## j1gsaw (11/1/10)

Definately have to go there when im next in Bris.


----------



## Sully (11/1/10)

bconnery said:


> Check the dates though. A meantime my wife picked up turned out to be 5 odd months past date...



:icon_offtopic: 

Sounds like Dan Murphys with their Craft/Imported Beers... <_< , well from what I have experienced lately


----------



## superdave (11/1/10)

This is near my work too 
Also, be careful of the prices they charge in the bottle shop. They can charge a lot more than, say Uncle Dan's, at times. But that said they do have a decent range which has been lacking of late since Coles and Woolies bought everything out.

The Alpha on tap is a nice hoppy drink too.


----------



## bconnery (11/1/10)

superdave said:


> This is near my work too
> Also, be careful of the prices they charge in the bottle shop. They can charge a lot more than, say Uncle Dan's, at times. But that said they do have a decent range which has been lacking of late since Coles and Woolies bought everything out.
> 
> The Alpha on tap is a nice hoppy drink too.



They do charge more but I'm not generally in there for beers I can get at Dan's...
I found them to be a little more expensive compared to say Nectar, but the beers we bought I hadn't seen elsewhere so price comparison wasn't an issue...


----------



## argon (11/1/10)

I'm moving jobs to south Brisbane next month. Makes me happy there'll be a good local with some decent selection close by. In the CBD you pay those prices for megaswill. Could be some interesting lunches coming up


----------



## superdave (12/1/10)

argon said:


> I'm moving jobs to south Brisbane next month. Makes me happy there'll be a good local with some decent selection close by. In the CBD you pay those prices for megaswill. Could be some interesting lunches coming up



The Plough is also nearby, they have a couple more options on tap; Fat Helga, Hoegaarden, Fat Yak and a cider I can't remember the name of.


----------



## Curry (12/1/10)

Good luck to them I really hope they survive but I will be astounded if a restaurant can continue to hold a extensive beer menu like that, especially in Australia.


----------



## Snow (12/1/10)

Curry said:


> Good luck to them I really hope they survive but I will be astounded if a restaurant can continue to hold a extensive beer menu like that, especially in Australia.



Why?


----------



## time01 (12/1/10)

mossyrocks-is that beer list still current with 5th element?


----------



## winkle (12/1/10)

mossyrocks said:


> Guys,
> 
> Tried out this new eatery with an impressive beer list on Friday. Must say I was very impressed.
> 
> ...



Good to hear Mossy, I've been sending people to the 5th Element for ages since Ben told me about it.
It's about time I dragged my arse there myself


----------



## jonno79 (12/1/10)

c'mon thats not much of a list...how bout some aussie micros on tap

geez no wonder brisbane won't go ahead when people will accept pap like this



PS Do not take this as an attack on any forum members just a frustrated beer drinker venting


----------



## winkle (12/1/10)

jonno79 said:


> c'mon thats not much of a list...how bout some aussie micros on tap
> 
> geez no wonder brisbane won't go ahead when people will accept pap like this



They have them on sometimes - Barron's Hop Mother was one last year.


----------



## beersom (12/1/10)

jonno79 said:


> c'mon thats not much of a list...how bout some aussie micros on tap
> 
> geez no wonder brisbane won't go ahead when people will accept pap like this



send them a nicely worded email expressing your desires.... then if we all support it they might keep re-ordering and try some other Aussie breweries as well
... I would be happy to sell them some kegs.

Restaurants like this are a step in the right direction... not the end result.


.... oh yeah, Beastie Burgers just up the road from them stock one or two nice beers as well.


----------



## jonno79 (12/1/10)

beersom said:


> send them a nicely worded email expressing your desires.... then if we all support it they might keep re-ordering and try some other Aussie breweries as well
> ... I would be happy to sell them some kegs.
> 
> Restaurants like this are a step in the right direction... not the end result.
> ...



Nice idea...BTW hows the situation with the platform bar and your beers progressing?


----------



## superdave (12/1/10)

Curry said:


> Good luck to them I really hope they survive but I will be astounded if a restaurant can continue to hold a extensive beer menu like that, especially in Australia.


The list seemed to match the one when I was there just before Christmas.



beersom said:


> .... oh yeah, Beastie Burgers just up the road from them stock one or two nice beers as well.



You'll have to try the new burger joint next to Ginga (the cinema one); never been too big a fan of Beastie myself. Then again I tend to go for the lunch specials around South Bank for $11 or so (love the laksa at Satay Hut which is next to 5th Element).

Oh yeah, if anyone can mention some locals brews I might mention it to them to try and show them there is interest in it (plus I will try and drink there more often to take advantage of it )


----------



## nate2g (12/1/10)

Curry said:


> Good luck to them I really hope they survive but I will be astounded if a restaurant can continue to hold a extensive beer menu like that, especially in Australia.



Don't be mislead though, 5th Element is a wine bar/restaurant first and foremost. It's the same owners of Byblos at Portside. They make a killing off wine, cocktails, spirits and food. It is an option for an OK range of beer (by Brissie standards anyway) and if your around Southbank it's a nice enough place for a drink. Steve the beer guy who came from Era was keen to get kegs of micros in but I'm not sure if he works there anymore. Don't hold your breath...reality is why the hassle of beer when patrons will drop 15 bucks for a cocktail. Business is business ya'll.


----------



## jonno79 (12/1/10)

nate2g said:


> Don't be mislead though, 5th Element is a wine bar/restaurant first and foremost. It's the same owners of Byblos at Portside. They make a killing off wine, cocktails, spirits and food. It is an option for an OK range of beer (by Brissie standards anyway) and if your around Southbank it's a nice enough place for a drink. Steve the beer guy who came from Era was keen to get kegs of micros in but I'm not sure if he works there anymore. Don't hold your breath...reality is why the hassle of beer when patrons will drop 15 bucks for a cocktail. Business is business ya'll.



you hit the nail on the head mate


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (12/1/10)

dont mean to sound like a poof, but used to go there with the missus after a session at the plough inn tavern


----------



## Curry (12/1/10)

What I mean by saying a beer list like this won't last in an Australian restaurant is that the average beer drinking Aussie is not up to speed like we are on this forum. Sure times are changing and people are becoming more educated, but these people are still definitely in the minority. Based on this I cant see how they are going to empty their cellar of most of these beers in a hurry, which leaves them to serve old beer or dump stock. So when they do a stock stake it would make it hard for them to reorder some of these beers, end result being a decrease in the number of beers on the menu.

Having said this I honestly hope that I am wrong and I wish the owners all the success in the world. I will definitely be visiting when next in Brizzy.


----------



## thirstycritter (18/1/10)

Last time I was in there I stood at the bar savouring the choices in front of me... meanwhile the 2 guys next to me ordered two Corona's, I felt like punching them.

In the end I enjoyed a Three Raven's Black and a Alpha PA, both lovely.

Nice cheese spread too, I'm yet to eat a 'proper' meal there though. The bottle shop next door is the only one in Brisbane with the cashcard sampling system, as far as I know.

http://thirstycritters.com.au/beer-lovers-...-fifth-element/


----------



## Snowdog (25/1/10)

First time I & the wife drop in is last night, and was told the "tap beer system isn't working". A few other things irritated me as well, like making a reservation 5 hours in advance and then _not_ being in the reservation list when we show up at the appointed time. The service was hit, then miss later on, but the food was good. A mixed bag in all. I may stop in for tap beer sometime if they decide to get it working again.


----------



## Snowdog (14/2/10)

I went and gave these guys another try yesterday. Stopped in around 2PM on my in to the city to do a Valentine Day/Birthday shop for the lovely wife, and thought I'd start off with a beer. Unlike the last time I was here, their tap beer was chilled nicely, and was impressed it wasn't near freezing! The Alpha Pale ale tasted good as did the Franziskaner Weissbier. Other taps consisted of Hoegaarden, Stella, Ashai, and Blonde. They had some 3 Ravens bottles, and were keen to make sure the proper glass went with the beer style.

Stopped in again a few hours later for a capper, and took a look around the bottleshop. They had Bridge Rods Porter, an assortment of Flying Dog and Rogue bottles, Moa, Meantime, among others. It was at least as good as Grand Central Cellars. I'll be back if only for a glass of Alpha! I'll have to try it again for dinner, but probably when it isn't so crowded.


----------



## superdave (15/2/10)

Had some Alpha the other night, and I'll be back for some more.
But I want to give some of their bottled beer a shot, but want to support the fancy* beers they have on tap.

*fancy as in something other than xxxx, vb, carlton


----------



## Snowdog (6/3/10)

This has become my back-up go-to bar of late. Its easy to get to from the bus station, and the beer pours nice. Enjoy them Alpha pales and Franziskaner Weissbier Dunkels!
The 5th Element bottlo had some Unibroue and some SNPA available!


----------



## Muggus (7/3/10)

Sounds like a goer next time i'm up that way!
Not a half bad wine list either. :blink:


----------



## Snowdog (2/9/10)

5th Element Tap list is: 


*Alpha Pale
Ashai
Pure Blonde
Franziskaner Dunkelweisse
Hoegaarden
Peroni Nastro
Stella*.

The two standouts are of course the Alpha Pale Ale and the Franziskaner Dunkelweisse. They have some of the Unibroue and Rogue line, and Sierra Nevada Pale bottles on their menu. These brews are available in the Bottle-shop as well for about $1.50 less than the menu price. That said, $7 for 355ml of Sierra Nevada at the bar is much better than the $8 for the same at Nectar where I have to take it home to drink. So the prices aren't all that out of line, with Platform charging $9 for some of their beer on tap....

To me, advantages of this place is that I can sit at the bar, and their close proximity to the South Bank bus-way station. Its great for grabbing a starter beer on my way in to the city, and a finisher beer on my way home. 



Of course, now the Brewhouse has taken over as my inbound stop. And I havent seen Jill tending bar since Ive gotten back from Seattle.


----------



## coe-crl (2/9/10)

I've dropped in with the girlfriend for beers and mezzes prior to the movies. Done it a couple of times and had great service everytime. The meatballs were a winner, lightly spiced, good sauce. The taps were working fine but I got mainly bottled. 3 Ravens 55, meantime IPA, and an ESB.

Got to go and try Archive since you guys have been giving them a wrap!


----------



## Snowdog (15/8/11)

Enjoyed tapas and Alpha Pale with the wife the night of Riverfire 2010. Walked out and caught the F111 flyover & fireworks before easily catching a bus home. A good evening! Wondering what they will do for 2011 since the F111's have been retired.

I have to wonder about the pricing of Feral Hop Hog, as I can havea 330ml bottle at the 5th Element for $8 or have a 330ml bottle at the Archive for $13...
Hmm......


----------

